# 8 week old puppy having seizures after eating



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

We have 8 week old v that is having seizsure after he eats. Could it be the flea med frontline or food? If it is frontline how do get it off him. We put it on him yesturday. Help


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Take to your Vet after telling him what is happening - did you change food from what the breeder was feeding ? take vid with smart phone when this happens for the vet to watch - good luck - take a stool sample 2 - breeders record of shots etc


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your best bet is to take him to a emergency vet ASAP, as in right now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I looked at your earlier post, that it started this morning and the vet said it could have something to do with his liver. Did your vet run any tests before they came to this conclusion, and did you tell them you pup Frontline on the pup? 
And yes there have been reports of Frontline causing seizures.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NEVER INDUCE FLEA Toxins EVER TO A PUPPY 

I would never to a adult mate

everyone I know and the products there all bad chemicals NO PUPPY'S

and agree see a vet asap


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

The vet ran an parvo test and that was neg. I have changed food and I gave him a bath to wash off the frontline. It was after the post that it happened. He has slept for most of the day. I have a feeling i'll be up all night which i will be glad to do if he'll be ok. I think the cats poisoned him when we weren't looking. We warned him not to chase them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I wrote on your other post. But anyhow, here's to spoiling him with sleeping in your bed with you so you can keep an eye on him. What else did they do at your vet? A CBC? What did your breeder say? Definitely take a video to share with a vet. That's the best so they can see whys going on. What did you change his food to? What was it? Was it the same as the breeder was feeding? How many seizures have there been? In what time frame? Three in 24 hours is usually a critical situation if they didn't mention that.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Emmett, this is just my personal opinion, so take it for what it's worth... I think you should avoid exposing your puppy or adult dog to any chemicals at all, unless there is a VERY good reason. In other words, don't treat for fleas unless you see fleas. Since your pup has already been exposed to Frontline, my advice is just for future reference. I really hope everything turns out okay for your little guy.


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everybody he is doing great today. He is in full attack mode. I am of course keeping a very close eye on the little guy. I did contact the breeder and they were very supportive in trying to help and way they could.


----------

